# Ridesense not working...



## xeon (Dec 21, 2008)

My Ridesense is not working and trying to troubleshoot it. 

Put a new battery in it.
I can hear a ticking when I pass a magnet by the cadence/speed areas
No leds at all... pulled the batter again and let it sit for much longer than the 30 seconds it suggest for reset. 

I'm just not sure how to trouble shoot this thing and honestly I'm thinking its just dead. 

Anyone have any ideas here?


----------



## darkhollow1 (Nov 16, 2016)

did you try a new battery?


----------



## xeon (Dec 21, 2008)

darkhollow1 said:


> did you try a new battery?


Uh... yeah. 

So I got it working. Chalk it up to a poor design for these sorts of devices that use flat batteries... one pole is the bottom and the other is edge of the battery/other side. I messed with the side probe a little and it started working again.

I'm guessing the magnetic switches inside are mechanical(you can hear them when moving a magnet by them) and work whether or not the battery is making good contact... or not.


----------



## darkhollow1 (Nov 16, 2016)

xeon said:


> Uh... yeah.
> 
> So I got it working. Chalk it up to a poor design for these sorts of devices that use flat batteries... one pole is the bottom and the other is edge of the battery/other side. I messed with the side probe a little and it started working again.
> 
> I'm guessing the magnetic switches inside are mechanical(you can hear them when moving a magnet by them) and work whether or not the battery is making good contact... or not.


glad you got it sorted! I just started using the ridesense on my new defy and it worked well (so far)!


----------

